# Ring Flash or New Speedlite?



## Cinka (Jul 29, 2008)

I have the opportunity to buy either a new Speedlite or a ring flash. I do mostly portrait work along with apparel catalog stuff. I also do product work. I do both studio and outdoor set-ups. I currently have one 580 EXII. 

My question is, which would give me the most mileage? I could use another Speedlite, but the ring flash is so tantalizing. What does everyone use their ring flashes for, primarily? 

Love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Paul M (Jul 29, 2008)

I currently don't have a ring flash myself but it is in my near future. I hear it's the cat's meow if you like doing macro. With that said, I have to tell you I love my speedlight both on camera and remote-off-camera.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2008)

You know there's some new gadget out for around $300 that turns your speedlight into a ring-flash and seems to work quite well.


----------



## icassell (Jul 29, 2008)

I just built a ringflash for about $30 (finished it yesterday) -- I went through the same decision making process and decided to do it this way:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8472611@N04/sets/72157603816045949/

I've only taken one image so far as a test and it seems to work (I'm using my 430EX for the light source)







Now of course if someone wanted to front me the money for a real one , I wouldn't complain ...


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2008)

Smaller ring flash is most used for macro.  Larger ring flash is typically used in glamour photography.  It can make for a nice look but other than that one 'look'...you don't get much else.  I'd think that you could do a lot more with a 2nd flash unit and some creativity.


----------



## usayit (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree.... unless you are into macro photography, you'll find more use out of a 2nd flash.


----------



## icassell (Jul 29, 2008)

usayit said:


> I agree.... unless you are into macro photography, you'll find more use out of a 2nd flash.




That's why I decided to make my own -- I figure at $30 it was worth a try, but the cost of a new canon ring is sky high (and even higher if you're crazy enough to get the twin-light)


----------



## tpimages (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never owned a ring flash but have done a tone of modeling in the last 5 years and 75 percent of my photos have been taken with a ring flash. I have noticed a lot of photog's using them. I personally like the effect of them on my photos. It might be a great addition to your gear for line of work


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 11, 2008)

icassell said:


> I just built a ringflash for about $30 (finished it yesterday) -- I went through the same decision making process and decided to do it this way:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8472611@N04/sets/72157603816045949/
> 
> ...




icassell, you seem to have hair growing out of your palms...  I wonder what that  could mean???  :lmao:


----------

